# Hog Waller Dec 28 - 29



## ericr33914 (Aug 29, 2013)

Anyone in the florida area going to hog waller this weekend? I'm heading there with a few people saturday morning.


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

I'll be there Saturday morning.


----------



## abthis01 (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm going, should have little rain tomorrow to knock down the dust....hopefully they have also been pumping some water out there


----------

